# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  یعنی دیگه امیدی به قبولی نیست؟

## fateme12

سلام من پشت کنکوری ام پارسال ده هزارمنطقه دوشدم و مطالعه مناسبی نداشتم .امسال دائم امروز و فردا کردم تا عید شد اما از عید دارم میخونم.دنبال نمونه هایی میگردم که با شرایط من و سه ماه مطالعه به یه رشته خوب رسیده باشن.نمیگم زیر هزار چون میدونم  نمیتونم ولی مثلا حدودا زیر5000منطقه دو هم کسی نیاورده؟شما میشناسید؟ میدونم تونایی ادما متفاوته و همه مثه هم نیست ولی اگه بدونم شدنی هست انگیزم چند برابر میشه

----------


## Stvg

> سلام من پشت کنکوری ام پارسال ده هزارمنطقه دوشدم و مطالعه مناسبی نداشتم .امسال دائم امروز و فردا کردم تا عید شد اما از عید دارم میخونم.دنبال نمونه هایی میگردم که با شرایط من و سه ماه مطالعه به یه رشته خوب رسیده باشن.نمیگم زیر هزار چون میدونم  نمیتونم ولی مثلا حدودا زیر5000منطقه دو هم کسی نیاورده؟شما میشناسید؟ میدونم تونایی ادما متفاوته و همه مثه هم نیست ولی اگه بدونم شدنی هست انگیزم چند برابر میشه


خانوم فرضا که نمونه ای هم باشه چه تضمینی هست شما هم بتونی ؟؟؟؟ یا فرضا هیچ نمونه ای هم‌ نباشه چه تضمینی هست که شما هم نتونی ؟؟؟؟ انقدر وقت باقی مونده کم ولی با ارزشه که یه دقیقشم با این حرفا تلف نکنین تایم باقی مونده برای کسی که شرایط نسبتا متوسط یا پایینی داره انقدر کافی هست که اگه درست استفاده کنه نتیجه بگیره ولی باید راه درستشو خودش پیدا کنه شما فقط خودت میدونی کجاها ضعف داری کجاها نقطه قوت هیچ کسی هم نمیتونه کمکت کنه بشین یه برنامه درست بریز و حتما تو آزمونای سه روز یبار مهارت آزمون دادنتو تقویت کن اگه جدی بگیری احتمال قبولیت بالاس ایشالا که موفق میشی

----------


## Morningstar

> سلام من پشت کنکوری ام پارسال ده هزارمنطقه دوشدم و مطالعه مناسبی نداشتم .امسال دائم امروز و فردا کردم تا عید شد اما از عید دارم میخونم.دنبال نمونه هایی میگردم که با شرایط من و سه ماه مطالعه به یه رشته خوب رسیده باشن.نمیگم زیر هزار چون میدونم  نمیتونم ولی مثلا حدودا زیر5000منطقه دو هم کسی نیاورده؟شما میشناسید؟ میدونم تونایی ادما متفاوته و همه مثه هم نیست ولی اگه بدونم شدنی هست انگیزم چند برابر میشه


 
چرا انقد ناامید؟ یه سر به های‌لایت پیج کنکورگرام بزنین

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام من پشت کنکوری ام پارسال ده هزارمنطقه دوشدم و مطالعه مناسبی نداشتم .امسال دائم امروز و فردا کردم تا عید شد اما از عید دارم میخونم.دنبال نمونه هایی میگردم که با شرایط من و سه ماه مطالعه به یه رشته خوب رسیده باشن.نمیگم زیر هزار چون میدونم  نمیتونم ولی مثلا حدودا زیر5000منطقه دو هم کسی نیاورده؟شما میشناسید؟ میدونم تونایی ادما متفاوته و همه مثه هم نیست ولی اگه بدونم شدنی هست انگیزم چند برابر میشه


تا دلت بخواد نمونه بوده 
ولی نمونه واقعی از خودت بیرون میاد وقتی که شاهکار کنی تو مطالعه ..

----------


## happy-moon

> سلام من پشت کنکوری ام پارسال ده هزارمنطقه دوشدم و مطالعه مناسبی نداشتم .امسال دائم امروز و فردا کردم تا عید شد اما از عید دارم میخونم.دنبال نمونه هایی میگردم که با شرایط من و سه ماه مطالعه به یه رشته خوب رسیده باشن.نمیگم زیر هزار چون میدونم  نمیتونم ولی مثلا حدودا زیر5000منطقه دو هم کسی نیاورده؟شما میشناسید؟ میدونم تونایی ادما متفاوته و همه مثه هم نیست ولی اگه بدونم شدنی هست انگیزم چند برابر میشه



سلام
عزیز دلم اگه واقعا بخونی 5000 که چیزی نیست خیلی بهترشم میاری 
چون الان تایم نزدیک به کنکوره 
هر چی بخونی بازدهیش خیلی بیشتر از قبله

----------


## high.target

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط fateme12


سلام من پشت کنکوری ام پارسال ده هزارمنطقه دوشدم و مطالعه مناسبی نداشتم .امسال دائم امروز و فردا کردم تا عید شد اما از عید دارم میخونم.دنبال نمونه هایی میگردم که با شرایط من و سه ماه مطالعه به یه رشته خوب رسیده باشن.نمیگم زیر هزار چون میدونم  نمیتونم ولی مثلا حدودا زیر5000منطقه دو هم کسی نیاورده؟شما میشناسید؟ میدونم تونایی ادما متفاوته و همه مثه هم نیست ولی اگه بدونم شدنی هست انگیزم چند برابر میشه


شدنیه 
حالا بخون
میدونم شدنبه فقط ی راه داره ک بشههه ، بخونی همین ، بازدهیتم میره بالااا بخون فقط_

----------


## Little_girl

> سلام من پشت کنکوری ام پارسال ده هزارمنطقه دوشدم و مطالعه مناسبی نداشتم .امسال دائم امروز و فردا کردم تا عید شد اما از عید دارم میخونم.دنبال نمونه هایی میگردم که با شرایط من و سه ماه مطالعه به یه رشته خوب رسیده باشن.نمیگم زیر هزار چون میدونم  نمیتونم ولی مثلا حدودا زیر5000منطقه دو هم کسی نیاورده؟شما میشناسید؟ میدونم تونایی ادما متفاوته و همه مثه هم نیست ولی اگه بدونم شدنی هست انگیزم چند برابر میشه




یه پیجه تو اینستاگرام یه کمپین راه انداخته #هنوزم_میشه مردم اومدن آدمای اطرافشونو که تو زمان کم قبول شدن حالا هر چی گفتن راست و دروغشو نمیدونم ولی تنها جایی که دیدم نمونه گذاشته بودن که تو زمان کم موفق شدن. اسم پیجه کنکورگرام.
منم دقیقا مثل شمام هزار بار خواستم بخونم ول کردم با وجود اینکه نمونه هارو خوندم ولی یه حسی بهم میگه اینا دروغه یا اونا باهوش بودنو تو اصلا باهوش نیستی.

----------


## Fawzi

> یه پیجه تو اینستاگرام یه کمپین راه انداخته #هنوزم_میشه مردم اومدن آدمای اطرافشونو که تو زمان کم قبول شدن حالا هر چی گفتن راست و دروغشو نمیدونم ولی تنها جایی که دیدم نمونه گذاشته بودن که تو زمان کم موفق شدن.
> منم دقیقا مثل شمام هزار بار خواستم بخونم ول کردم با وجود اینکه نمونه هارو خوندم ولی یه حسی بهم میگه اینا دروغه یا اونا باهوش بودنو تو اصلا باهوش نیستی.


کسایی که دنبال نمونه اند در حقیقت خودشونو باور ندارند 
وگرنه آدمی که بخواد بخونه همه قوانینو میزاره کنار و میره تو دل هدفش واسه تسخیر^_*

----------


## Hisen

سلام . 
زیر هزار که نه اما زیر ۵۰۰۰ بله به نظرم احتمالا شدنی باشه.

----------


## Little_girl

> کسایی که دنبال نمونه اند در حقیقت خودشونو باور ندارند 
> وگرنه آدمی که بخواد بخونه همه قوانینو میزاره کنار و میره تو دل هدفش واسه تسخیر^_*



راست میگید اولین چیز باور به خوده 
من اعتماد به نفس خیلی پایینی دارم.
ممنونم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Fawzi

> راست میگید اولین چیز باور به خوده 
> من اعتماد به نفس خیلی پایینی دارم.
> ممنونم


رو اعتماد بنفست کار کن عزیزم
آدمای موفق خودباور بودند (بخاطر همین دنبال بقیه نبودند و از خودشون نمونه ساختن)

----------


## _pariya.sh_

*من که میگم اصلاً نمیشه و غیرممکنه. حالا تو میتونی خلافشو ثابت کنی یا تسلیم شی و از دور رقابت بری بیرون*

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _pariya.sh_


من که میگم اصلاً نمیشه و غیرممکنه. حالا تو میتونی خلافشو ثابت کنی یا تسلیم شی و از دور رقابت بری بیرون


ولی معلومه خودت خسته ای ها دلاور*

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام من پشت کنکوری ام پارسال ده هزارمنطقه دوشدم و مطالعه مناسبی نداشتم .امسال دائم امروز و فردا کردم تا عید شد اما از عید دارم میخونم.دنبال نمونه هایی میگردم که با شرایط من و سه ماه مطالعه به یه رشته خوب رسیده باشن.نمیگم زیر هزار چون میدونم  نمیتونم ولی مثلا حدودا زیر5000منطقه دو هم کسی نیاورده؟شما میشناسید؟ میدونم تونایی ادما متفاوته و همه مثه هم نیست ولی اگه بدونم شدنی هست انگیزم چند برابر میشه


*هیچکس نمیدونه میشه یا نه ولی میتونیم تلاشمون رو کنیم که بشه یعنی میدونیم اگه تلاش کنیم ممکنه که بشه حتی شاید بهترم بشه ولی خوب نمیشه از الآن گفت که چجوری میشه 
حتی اگر هم نشه در کل ضرر نمیکنیم که یه چیزایی رو خوندیم و یه قسمتی از کار رو انجام دادیم بقیه کار رو انجام میدیم بعد کنکور 
شما هم به جا این کارا برید بشینید درس بخونید این 80 روز رو یا میشه و انگیزه میگیرید که با 80 روز شدین زیر 5000 و مصمم تر ادامه میدید برای 401 و یا میرید دانشگاه و با انگیزی میشینید روی صندلی و به همکلاسیهاتون میگید 80 روزه خوندین و شدید 
یا اینکه میخونید و نمیشه ولی خوب قلق یکی دو درس که تو این سهخ ماه دستتون میاد؟؟ درسته؟؟ این سه ماه رو میتونید خوابتون رو درست کنید برنامه ریزی رو یاد بگیرید و حتی خودتون رو عادت کنید به درس خوندن به خدا اینا کم دست آوردی نیست هاااا همیناست که خیلی ها رو زمین میزنه در هر حال با خوندن این 80 روز چیزی رو از دست نمیدهید چه بشه و چه نشه در هر دو صورت شما برد میکنید 
حالت بعدی اینه که اصلا نمیخونید و تیر میاد و حسرت خرداد و اردیبهشت رو میخورید که همینطوری گذشتند و شما هیچ استفاده مفیدی ازشون در جهت اعدافتون نبردید و وقتتون رو سوزوندید بعد کنکور هم افسرده میشید و تابستون از دستتون میره و تاپیک میزنید از مهر بخونم میشه و ....
 از همین الآن شروع کنید به خوندن و به نتیجه فک نکنید که قراره چی بشه شما کار خودتون رو بکنید نتیجه خودش میاد سراغتون*

----------


## Little_girl

> رو اعتماد بنفست کار کن عزیزم
> آدمای موفق خودباور بودند (بخاطر همین دنبال بقیه نبودند و از خودشون نمونه ساختن)



چشم حتما همین کارو میکنم.
ممنونم بابت حرفای قشنگتون :Yahoo (5):

----------


## _pariya.sh_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط indomitable




ولی معلومه خودت خسته ای ها دلاور


خستگی واسه من معنا نداره جونِ دل! (ندای درونیم میفرمایه خفه شم) البته جسمانی یکم خستم چون تایمای آخر برنامه خود جهنمه و تموم نمیشن اصن..وقتی هم خستم، بی اعصابم؛ جوابامم خیلی رک و بی تعارف میشه* *ولی جدی یکم عمقی نگاه کنی جملم کاملا انگیزشی و محرکه... یارو تحریک میشه بره درس بخونه و نتیجه بگیره، بعد که قبول شد آفتابه بگیره بهم***

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _pariya.sh_




خستگی واسه من معنا نداره جونِ دل! (ندای درونیم میفرمایه خفه شم) البته جسمانی یکم خستم چون تایمای آخر برنامه خود جهنمه و تموم نمیشن اصن..وقتی هم خستم، بی اعصابم؛ جوابامم خیلی رک و بی تعارف میشه ولی جدی یکم عمقی نگاه کنی جملم کاملا انگیزشی و محرکه... یارو تحریک میشه بره درس بخونه و نتیجه بگیره، بعد که قبول شد آفتابه بگیره بهم


منظورم پروفت بود*

----------


## darling

همه ی تلاشتو بزار که همین امسال بشه و اصلا به سال دیگه فکر نکن 
 انقدر تغییرات زیاده برای سال بعد مخصوصا زیست دهم  /''  برو یه نگاه بنداز بهش همین برات انگیزه میشه سال دیگه نمونی

----------


## _pariya.sh_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط indomitable




منظورم پروفت بود 


پدر بیامرز همونموقع به پروفایلم اشاره میکردی.. یه ساعت عین مونگولا داشتم توضیح میدادم*

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _pariya.sh_




پدر بیامرز همونموقع به پروفایلم اشاره میکردی.. یه ساعت عین مونگولا داشتم توضیح میدادم


*

----------


## mahsakiasi

_واقعا این حجم از نا امیدی بعضیا واسم عجیبه
من خودم با یه کوله بار از افسردگی تا همین دو ماه پیش روبه رو بودم و تا همین الان بخاطرش قرص و دارو دارم مصرف میکنم ولی هیچوقت اعتمادمو به خودم از دست ندادم
تمومش کنین تا کی میخواین منتظر این بمونین که یکی بگرده واستون نمونه های چرت و پرت پیدا کنه که شما بخواین شروع کنین درس خوندن
والا همین الانشم هرکی ساعت مطالعه ی منو داشت میزاشت دوسال دیگه کنکور بده ولی من هیچوقت اعتماد به خودمو از دست ندادم و همین الانم با اعتماد بنفس میگم که میتونم حتی اگه یک ماه به کنکور مونده باشه میتونم خودمو جمع کنم
پس لطفا تموم کنین این حرفای بی سر و تهو فکر کردنو بزارین کنار و شروع کنین و لطفا لطفا لطفا ناامید نباشید_

----------


## lix_Max

رشتت ریاضیه میشه خیلی کارا کنی رقابت کمه اونور

----------


## Mahdis79

تاپیکتو دیدم یاد پارسال افتادم
پارسال یه هفته مونده بود به کنکور درس خوندم باورت میشه؟ :Yahoo (23): 
خودم خندم میگیره ولی کل مطالبی که تو یکسال خونده بودم با وجود اینکه پشت کنکوری بودمو وقتم کاملااا ازاد بود به اندازه اون یه هفته نبود

 جوری خوندم که تو عمرم نخونده بودم شبانه روز کتابم دستم بود
تا ساعت ۱۲ونیم شب قبل از کنکور خوندم :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 

 یه نمونه هم میشناسم که ۳ماه قبل از کنکور شروع کرد و رتبه ۲۰۰۰ اورد ولی باید باهمه وجودت تلاش کنی

----------


## Mahdis79

رشتت ریاضیه و نگرانی :Yahoo (110): 
من فک کردم تجربی هستی
صد در صد میشه 
خیلی بهتر از ۵۰۰۰هزار هم میشه 
تعداد ریاضیا کمه و رقابت هم ندارن باخیال راحت و با برنامه درس بخون 
اون مثالی هم که زدم تجربی بود ۳ماه خوند دوهزار اورد

----------


## Mahdis79

> رشتت ریاضیه میشه خیلی کارا کنی رقابت کمه اونور


ریاضی نیس که تجربیه
منم گمراه کردید

----------


## NimaHdp

> سلام من پشت کنکوری ام پارسال ده هزارمنطقه دوشدم و مطالعه مناسبی نداشتم .امسال دائم امروز و فردا کردم تا عید شد اما از عید دارم میخونم.دنبال نمونه هایی میگردم که با شرایط من و سه ماه مطالعه به یه رشته خوب رسیده باشن.نمیگم زیر هزار چون میدونم  نمیتونم ولی مثلا حدودا زیر5000منطقه دو هم کسی نیاورده؟شما میشناسید؟ میدونم تونایی ادما متفاوته و همه مثه هم نیست ولی اگه بدونم شدنی هست انگیزم چند برابر میشه


بله هست. زیاد هم هست. دو تاشو میگم
اولی ایشون: https://www.kanoon.ir/Public/StudentProfile/943571146
یکی از دوستان خودم هستن. کنکور ۹۹ کنکور سومش بود که قبول شد. از عید شروع به خوندن کرد
دومی هم یکی دیگه از آشناهامون هست که از عید شروع به خوندن کرد و دندون پزشکی شیراز قبول شد! فامیلیش محمدیان هست (متاسفانه قلمچی نبود که لینک بزارم)

----------


## lix_Max

> ریاضی نیس که تجربیه
> منم گمراه کردید


اگ تجربی باشه و صفر ک خیلی سخت میشه پزشکی قبول شدن.... اما پیرا پزشکی های تاپ میشه

----------


## fateme12

> اگ تجربی باشه و صفر ک خیلی سخت میشه پزشکی قبول شدن.... اما پیرا پزشکی های تاپ میشه


تجربی ام پارسال درصدام ادب56زیست عربی50دینی81زبان ریاضی فیزیک15شیمی32بود.صفر محسوب میشم؟

----------


## lix_Max

> تجربی ام پارسال درصدام ادب56زیست عربی50دینی81زبان ریاضی فیزیک15شیمی32بود.صفر محسوب میشم؟


صفر ینی اینکه ندونی استوکیومتری چیه،ندونی فرق ارایه قرابت چیه،دست و پا شکسته بلد بودن با صفر بودن خیلی فرق داره

----------


## Mahsa.TS

نه عامو!!! کی گفته دیگه امیدی نیس!! به جای این فکرای سمی قشنگ بشین درست رو بخون 
بعد عید خیلی مهمه ها!!!!!!!!!!
دست کم اش نگیر

----------

